# Ohio Bee Box Company



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

What happened to this company? I clicked their ad over on the right edge and all I get is a screen saying that their website has expired?


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I might also add that I sent an email to [email protected] yesterday and no reply as yet regarding their website. I also called the phone number listed on my FedEx label found on the box of my last order received from them which had a return name of Justin Cheesman @ 419-989-8337 and the message mailbox is full. Something sounds a little suspect to say the least!


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe Justin isn't producing product right now. Not really suspect. He has been in and out of the business over the years. Maybe he found something better to do with his time. Justin if you took the summer off to go fishing, you should have called. I called your boat number and left you a long sad message.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

A week or so ago, their site had a message about being on vacation. I don't remember the "return" date.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

This is not good. The website's still down. The Facebook page is also down. Hope everything's okay at OBB...they were easily the best woodenware supplier, in my opinion.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bee Arthur said:


> Hope everything's okay at OBB...they were easily the best woodenware supplier, in my opinion.


I'll second that! Seem like nice guys too.


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does anyone have an update on OBBC? I hope they're still making boxes!


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

mcon672 said:


> I'll second that! Seem like nice guys too.


third


----------



## Wilcoma (Feb 19, 2012)

Just clicked their add at the right. Site is back up.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

wow, and the stuff I had in my cart are still in there. I had just checked it before I posted and it was still down.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

:thumbsup:

Thanks for the update!


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

Well I think it would be nice and also alleviate a whole lot of questions if Justin were to reply to this thread and let us all know if he is indeed open for new orders. I enjoyed doing business with him in the past and would like to continue, but some assurance would sure go a long way in placing future orders.


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I recently received this personal reply from Corey and he gave me permission to post it here. So it looks as though we can still use Ohio Bee Co. for our needs!

"Hello Rick. I'm sorry about the recent shutdown. It was shutdown due to a transfer of ownership. I worked for justin in 2017 for a little while helping build and ship out orders. He has recently decided that he wants to migrate to just working his bees and selling honey and bees. After he shut the site down I had asked him about buying the business as I have all the equipment and was already building woodenware in my shop. I did not get his beesource account. I will look into it and make an account. We are open for orders and ready to ship them out!"

Orders can be sent through the www.ohiobeebox.com website, or I believe the ad to the right will still get you there.


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for posting, and thank you to Coreyfor keeping the business alive! I buy a lot of wooden ware from obb and am glad it's still alive.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Ordered a pallet of supers in 2016, delivered in 2017. 10% were junk, with ears not matching up. Others I know who ordered pallet quantity at the same time had the same issues. Hopefully this is fixed with new ownership.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Do mann lake wood frames fit well in the Ohio bee boxes? I’ve noticed that some of the old style frames like Kelley’s sit lower in the mann lake boxes. Anyone have experience with the quality of Ohio bee boxes recently?


----------



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone receive recent deliveries? Were they shipped timely?


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes got some a few months back. Shipped the same week. Wood is high grade, but the joints are way off on several. Overlapping fingers on most. Would need a belt sander before painting.


----------



## calfreeman (Jan 21, 2019)

Old thread, but it seems to be the most recent on the company. I have had a much different story than some of you. Currently enrolled college student and me and my girlfriend decided to start keeping bees on her parents farm. 

Originally ordered deeps from ohiobeeboxcompany on January-20-2019. Followed by a few failed to send emails(email not set up) at the end of January. Finally I left a voicemail (after his email was down) stating that if I did not get a response I would cancel my order. Because at this point everything is a little unsettling. 

Well he finally called me back on Feb 1-2019. Cory Told me over the phone that he recently bought the business and was getting things back into order. 

Feb-9-2019 at 11:53 pm I finally received my first response email "It is packed up and will be shipped Monday."

Well it is now Feb-15-2019. We are back to no responses too my emails or phone calls during business hours.

This is simple upsetting to me, I wished to support small business, and with theohiobeeboxcompany.com being a smaller business with excellent prices they seemed to fit the bill for my supplier. Sadly this has been a disaster I am nothing but disappointed. I can not defend saving a few dollars a box in exchange for no product and horrible customer service. It will be 4 weeks this Sunday from the day I ordered and still no product. 

Every other company I ordered from included my suppliers I decided on for frames, foundation, suits, smokers, hive brushes, etc, has been delivered. We even ordered most of these items from different suppliers to compare products for future purchases, and every single thing has been delivered EXCEPT our boxes from OBBC.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

@calfreeman - Sorry to hear that and I wish you luck getting it resolved.

I also appreciate your feedback. I was considering ordering from them and will hold off for now.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

following this thread


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Before this thread gets much further along, I think it only right to post my experience with Corey. 

I ordered 65 migratory nucleus colony covers and 25 ten frame telescoping covers from Corey at Ohio Bee Box Company back in September I believe. All were wax dipped. Corey got them all made up in short order. He even texted me pictures of them right before he sent them. Worked up a great price for me. They arrived quickly but not all in great shape (thank a LOT FEDEX!) FEDEX was brutal on the boxes but the telescoping covers made it without a scratch but some of the migratory nuc covers were broken. I was busy with a several other things on the farm and did not get around to opening all of the boxes to check for damage for several weeks to get pictures to Corey of the broken covers. I did stay in contact with Corey about this via texting him. He understood and is replacing the covers. 

My impression thus far is that Corey is doing what he can to update and improve his business that he has not that long ago purchased from the original owner. He has indicated to me that he will be changing over from the paraffin/gum rosin mix to paraffin/micro-cyrstalline wax mix. I believe he is moving his wax dipping tank inside or at least under cover for now with plans to enclose where it is so he can wax dip during cold weather. 

Would I order from Corey again? You bet I would. 

I have compared the quality and workmanship of the woodware I purchased from Corey to that which I buy locally and Corey's woodware is FAR superior in both........not that I am disrespecting the local guy, he does nice work too but does not have the ability to make beekeeping woodware the way Corey does but he is much cheaper and uses cypress wood & does not wax dip. 

My suggestion to anyone here that has doubts about Corey & Ohio Bee Box Company is to try to keep an objective and open mind and by ALL means contact him about any problems or issues/question you may have. I do, and Corey usually texts me back in a few days at most and usually a few hours or less. 

I have recommended other beekeepers I know such as Steve McCoy, owner of Easy-On Beehive Covers to Corey and Steve as far as I know is very satisfied. 

There are NOT that many beekeeping wood products makers who DO wax dip and I think we should, when and where we can support them. If there is a problem, by all means make Corey aware of it and give him the opportunity to make it right. I texted Corey yesterday about this thread to which he responded quickly. I exchanged texts with him again this morning. In my opinion, he is trying to make things right. At least in my case he is. :thumbsup:

It is NOT my place to speak for Corey, however, I CAN attest to the buying and customer experience I personally had with him & Ohio Bee Box Company which has been and still is a positive experience.


----------



## ny12569 (Jan 25, 2019)

wow was just going to place a 300 order will hold off


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

I've been buying equipment from Ohio Bee Box for several years. I ordered some more hives from them this year knowing it would be kind of a test to see how they did under new ownership. After placing the order I ended up emailing them to add a couple more items...they were helpful and friendly and the items were added to my original order. So, as it stands today, Ohio Bee Box remains my go-to woodenware supplier. The prices are good, the fact that I don't have to spend so much time assembling boxes is fantastic, the option to use wax coating is nice, and the quality of the boxes is at least on par with other suppliers I've used (some big ones, and some local ones).

I only have two minor gripes. First, the inner covers don't have the hole in the middle. Barely worth mentioning, because it takes about 20 seconds to put the hole in myself. Second, I wish they'd start offering slatted racks and then I could get all of my woodenware from one place.

I was miffed when OBB shut down last year, and now I'm thrilled that they're keeping up the good work I've known from them.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

ny12569 said:


> wow was just going to place a 300 order will hold off


In my opinion, that is your loss as you are holding off for unsubstantiated and invalid reasons but that is your choice to make. Makes for less backlog for the rest of us who are continuing to place orders. When was the last time you have seen a beehive woodware maker who uses anti-corrosion coated deck screws to hold their hives together in addition to glue?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I also sell boxes and can wax dip as well
SAKhoney


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

sakhoney said:


> I also sell boxes and can wax dip as well
> SAKhoney


prices?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

see ad in the for sale section


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

has anyone had any response from Ohio Bee Box Company lately? I've sent a couple of email with no reply.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I spoke with Corey on the phone a week and a half ago. As far as I am aware, he is still in business and taking orders. You might try texting him. He pretty much runs the show by himself as far as I know.


----------



## ny12569 (Jan 25, 2019)

I placed a small order with Corey I complete hive consisting of three 10 frame deeps as well as frames an inner cover screened bottom board as well as a robbing screen and a telescopic cover. I ordered in mid march and hammy order 1st week in April.

What I can say is his woodwork is by far superior in workmanship and quality than the other 2 hives I ordered from Pierco earlier this year. I had all three deeps assembled glued and screwed and one coat of paint on each within two hours. The hives I purchased from pierco each box took me over 45 minutes to get together after I was done filing chiseling and trying to square up. I can say in the beginning I was a bit skeptical because of some of the comments I read on here about Ohio box company, but I will now be a life long customer I don't mind the extra wait, which was probably a week, to get the quality that I did from Corey, In my humble opinion his woodwork is best I have seen to date.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Placed a order 12 days ago. Took my money but still says order pending on the OBBC website. Will try and get in touch today. Sent a email but after reading the above comments probably going to call. Keep everyone posted


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Called voicemail full. No response to text. Not holding my breath on the email response


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

they did get in touch with me, eventually, and I did get my 2 or 3 orders. 
it took a little more than a month. 
I hope they get caught up and their "stuff" together because I like their products.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yea well that’s ridiculous full voicemail. No response. What did this guy bite off more then he can chew by buying the company.


----------



## jigsaw (Jun 10, 2019)

Sickdog5 said:


> Called voicemail full. No response to text. Not holding my breath on the email response



I had an almost identical experience with them about two weeks ago. I ended up ordering from Better Bee.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

jigsaw said:


> Sickdog5 said:
> 
> 
> > Called voicemail full. No response to text. Not holding my breath on the email response
> ...


. Went on there Facebook page and Sent them a message through messenger. Responded almost immediately and said that my order would be shipped this Monday.


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, has anyone had any experience with Ohio Bee Box this year? I placed an order on the 15th and it still shows as pending. I tried to call the number on the website and it says it was disconnected 567-215-6298. I have an email into Corey. I'm not in a rush for the equipment but I would need it by March. It would be nice to hear from someone saying they are backlogged but they expect to get all orders out, not hearing and having the contact number disconnected makes me a little nervous.


----------



## calfreeman (Jan 21, 2019)

HeadofMeadow said:


> Hi, has anyone had any experience with Ohio Bee Box this year? I placed an order on the 15th and it still shows as pending. I tried to call the number on the website and it says it was disconnected 567-215-6298. I have an email into Corey. I'm not in a rush for the equipment but I would need it by March. It would be nice to hear from someone saying they are backlogged but they expect to get all orders out, not hearing and having the contact number disconnected makes me a little nervous.


Not this year, but this sounds identical to my experience last year. I was unable to get into contact with him until AFTER i had contacted my bank for a charge back. I also was in no rush for the equipment. I also ordered in January and needed it by march. He than attempted to sneak in between our contacts and try to send the boxes, acting like I had not already told him multiple times I wanted to cancel the order. So you could 1) Contact your bank for a charge back to get his ass up-to speed and he will quickly contact you, and unlike me not actually cancel the order and im willing to bet you might get them in a week or two. 2) If Corey reads this again, his buddies came to defend him last time, you cannot charge peoples card using an online system without a product, or ability to produce the product immediately. After 2 weeks of no product you have legal claims to cancel if i recall correctly. 

In addition, bees are much more complicated than bee boxes. I got into contact with a local high school shop teacher and was able to use their 5hp powermatic, in addition to buying lumber from a local sawmill, I now have somewhere in the ballpark of 40 boxes built and i'm producing them at about $8.50 ea. that includes paint and prime which i buy mismatched paints locally. Ill also buy 1'x12's and rip the boards and use the extra for handles on the supers/brood boxes and shims for the bottom boards. Very efficient, very cheap, no dealing with this nonsense. 

Also do some searching locally for Amish, I found one around me that as I scale up I will begin to utilize them, Amish are very true to their word. 

Best of luck, bees are an absolute blast, please do not let this discourage you. I have had sooo much fun with mine.


----------



## crab414 (Jan 6, 2020)

I love the idea of supporting local businesses. Lets start a thread of where folks know of Amish/ Mennonite businesses that cater to bee keepers. I'm in upstate New York in the Finger lakes region. Does anyone have someone near me?


----------



## calfreeman (Jan 21, 2019)

Not local to me, but I know kamon reynolds has mentioned zooks

http://www.k4vb.com/Misc Projects/amish_built_wood_ware_available.html

Amish / Mennonite will be extremely regional.

edit: I also want to say I have heard at one point or another he has a brother/cousin/family member that opened another shop up a little further north in Kentucky. 

A quick google search shows this thread, might have more info i'm not going to sift through it at the moment, but this seems to have some of the info.

https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?341747-Peter-Zook-Amish-Woodware-builder-Kentucky


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Those are some very attractive prices, I am trying to talk the wife into a road trip. As for Ohio Bee Box, I give up, I called a few times a week and it rings a few times and goes to voicemail. I should have done more research before posting, apparently people have been having problems for a few months. If I could just get a hold of anyone I would have entertained giving them a few weeks or even a month or two to fill the order but since they aren't responding I was forced to seek reimbursement from my credit card company. My credit card company did give me another number 650-427-9276, although that is a google voice number, I tried one last message. 

A question to the moderators ... I realize Ohio Bee Box (OBB) was a fantastic company under their previous ownership, it would appear under Corey Martin things have been slipping. How can you continue to promote them by having their advertisement in the ribbon?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

HeadofMeadow said:


> A question to the moderators ... I realize Ohio Bee Box (OBB) was a fantastic company under their previous ownership, it would appear under Corey Martin things have been slipping. How can you continue to promote them by having their advertisement in the ribbon?


"Moderators" at Beesource have *nothing* to do with advertising. Advertising includes both 'classified ads' (in the For Sale forum) and 'display ads' (banner ads and those down the right side when viewed in a full-sized browser). All advertising issues must be directed to Beesource 'owner' VerticalScope.

If you wish to contact VS, try sending a PM to user 'Admin'.

Having said that, a "paid" display/banner/classified ad is likely to continue to appear on Beesource pages until the 'paid time' runs out the clock. 

And note that the "Consumer Reports" sub-forum is available for those who desire to post their _actual_ experience (both positive and negative) regarding vendors. That includes those vendors who advertise here, and also those who may not.

.


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Rader, thanks for the note, don't worry I wasn't actually thinking anything would change, recognizing money was taken for advertising. I had noticed the consumer report section but had first responded to this thread since it was more informational to start. Now that I am a consumer (or I tried to be a consumer) should I really re-post in the consumer report section? Just dont want to double post the same negative feedback unless its appropriate.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread started out not as an "experience" report, but as a question directed to a wider audience. Then it morphed into more of a Consumer Reports style thread.

In a perfect world, one where moderators' time was _free and unlimited_ this thread would have been split into two threads and at least the second part moved into the Consumer Reports forum.

But, as is demonstrated regularly, it really is an *imperfect* world. :shhhh:

So unless some *other* moderator gets a mind to take action, this thread will likely just keep on, keeping on, _here_. :lookout:


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Good luck guilting one of us into picking up that torch. I'm on a cell phone...


----------



## Mud (Nov 27, 2016)

Has anybody had success in the past couple months? Last i activity see reported here was in January. I ordered on march 18, 10 days ago, but have not received any shipping notification. I reached out with a friendly email and that has not been responded to. I'm hoping people have had recent success. I'm perfectly fine without amazon level speed, I just dont want to get stiffed.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

i ordered there last year. Took a long time but got my stuff. Probably won't order from there again.


----------



## samF (Mar 3, 2017)

Let us know if your order comes through. I really liked their stuff in the past. Hope, it works out.


----------



## Mud (Nov 27, 2016)

Per my shipping link, fedex is en route right now with my March 18 order. It's supposed to be delivered today but I have a hunch it will be a day late, both because it's still in ohio and has not made it to my nearby regional hub, plus COVID19 has slowed some deliveries, which is understandable.


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

Mud said:


> Has anybody had success in the past couple months? Last i activity see reported here was in January. I ordered on march 18, 10 days ago, but have not received any shipping notification. I reached out with a friendly email and that has not been responded to. I'm hoping people have had recent success. I'm perfectly fine without amazon level speed, I just dont want to get stiffed.


I placed multiple orders with them. One on April 15th which shipped on April 28th. I placed a second order on May 9th and a third on May 25th. I am still waiting for them to be filled. I have written twice, requesting a status on my orders with no response. Today I called and the voice mailbox is full.


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

Shipping labels created for both orders above today.

Betterbee has already shipped my order placed on June 9.


----------



## crab414 (Jan 6, 2020)

This is why I'm sticking with Better Bee. I can buy local, but the quality is very shoddy at best. I'll put it this way, on my local boxes I can insert my hive tool very easy as the gaps average an eighth of an inch or more. I'll pay the shipping. I've been nothing but satisfied with Better Bee.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

mem said:


> Shipping labels created for both orders above today.
> 
> Betterbee has already shipped my order placed on June 9.


to be clear, you are saying Ohio Bee Box Company created shipping labels?


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

Last night I posted that since placing my orders I have been unable to reach Ohio Bee Box Co regarding fulfillment. This morning, I updated my statement to reflect the notification I received since posting. Thus my follow up indicating labels for 4 packages have been created, but merchandise has not yet been received by FedEx for shipping.


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

Mud said:


> Has anybody had success in the past couple months? Last i activity see reported here was in January. I ordered on march 18, 10 days ago, but have not received any shipping notification. I reached out with a friendly email and that has not been responded to. I'm hoping people have had recent success. I'm perfectly fine without amazon level speed, I just dont want to get stiffed.





mem said:


> I placed multiple orders with them. One on April 15th which shipped on April 28th. I placed a second order on May 9th and a third on May 25th. I am still waiting for them to be filled. I have written twice, requesting a status on my orders with no response. Today I called and the voice mailbox is full.





mem said:


> Shipping labels created for both orders above today.





mem said:


> Last night I posted that since placing my orders I have been unable to reach Ohio Bee Box Co regarding fulfillment. This morning, I updated my statement to reflect the notification I received since posting. Thus my follow up indicating labels for 4 packages have been created, but merchandise has not yet been received by FedEx for shipping.


Fedex still shows pending, went to file with the BBB and he has an F rating, 10 complaints resolved in the last 12 months.


----------



## samF (Mar 3, 2017)

I had a successful order from them in April after a report of a successful order mentioned here. I had email correspondence with them for some wax dipped nuc boxes and other miscellany - took about a week to ship- then took the plunge with an order in early May. Silence. No returned emails or phone calls (if voicemail wasn’t full). I just filed a claim with PayPal in hopes of a refund. Some basic communication would have gone a long way...I get it that it’s the busy time of year and all. Too bad, I liked their prices and wax dipped gear.


----------



## mem (Jun 12, 2016)

samF said:


> ...Too bad, I liked their prices and wax dipped gear.


Ditto


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I correspond with Corey @ Ohio Bee Box Company on a periodic basis via text. We texted each other last week. My suggestion to all is to please be patient and try texting Corey after you have waited a reasonable amount of time for your order and/or text him to get a heads up on when you can expect your order to be shipped. Corey is pretty much a one man band and he gets a lot of orders. Try to work with him. With all of the problems and issues going on right now in our collapsing society, many businesses are having issues and problems operating. Even Mann Lake is having problems. 

I wax dip my own woodware now primarily because I buy it from Albert Zook. If you think wax dipping is easy or is a fast process, just try wax dipping your own woodware. Corey make QUALITY woodware using premium wood materials and deck screws vs. nails. This alone takes more time and labor. Corey has updated his wax dipping process from paraffin/gum rosin to paraffin/microcrystaline wax which is FAR superior. Now is the peak time for orders for Corey, hense the delays. If you want to get your woodware in a more timely manner, try planning ahead and ordering your wax dipped wood products during the Fall & Winter when demand is not through the roof.

There is not many wax dippers out there selling products like Ohio Bee Box, so try to work with & support Corey and be patient. Making Corey out to be the bad guy does not help and helps to drive him out of business. Then you WILL be learning how to wax dip your own woodware.


----------



## jigsaw (Jun 10, 2019)

Corey should probably learn to communicate with his customers before it's too late.


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Live Oak said:


> I correspond with CoreMy suggestion to all is to please be patient and try texting Corey after you have waited a reasonable amount of time .


What do you consider a reasonable amount of time? I placed an order 1/15/20. I needed my equipment for the 2020 season. Two months went by and nothing, he would not respond to calls or emails, nothing at all. I even sent an email saying I don’t care if it’s not till summer but I need to know that he will honor my order. Called my credit card company and it took them two months of trying to get a hold of anyone before they gave up and refunded my money. In searching the forums I had seen some people say you need to text you need to Facebook message, you need his “other number”. Hands down, this is a horrible way to do business. I have ordered from Dadant, western bee, bee commerce, better bee, Mann lake, brushy mountain, and humble abodes to name a few. I have had orders take two (2) months during peak time. During this time the vendor was always able to respond with an honest update. That was not the case with OBB. Maybe he responds to some people but just make sure you pay with a credit card to protect your purchase.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey look, this guy isn't capable of handling the business he has. It has been going on for some time. Don't take peoples hard earned money and waste their valuable time is something that should be shouted from the tree tops at this guy.

This is ONLY bee equipment, go somewhere else that is willing and able to complete a business transaction properly and satisfactorily.
Frig Ohio bee box.


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been waiting about a month. Didn't check here first. However, before trashing this guy, where else can I get wax dipped equipment? I used to buy from Shastina, and they were great, but since Mann Lake bought them the shipping is through the roof!


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

mahobee said:


> I've been waiting about a month.


. I am curious, did you ever get your order?


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

i see the web site is down
https://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/
"Website Expired"

hopefully they will make it back. i liked their boxes and prices/free shipping


----------



## Emil (May 23, 2020)

hoover hives have decent prices and free shipping from Amazon.


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

HeadofMeadow said:


> . I am curious, did you ever get your order?


No I didn't. After about 7 weeks I asked for a refund and he put it right through. 

Never know what's going on there, but he issued a full refund so I have to give him the benefit of the doubt.

Still looking for a good source for wax dipped equipment


----------

